

Gotchas, Irritants and Warts in Go Web Development - scapbi
https://www.braintreepayments.com/braintrust/gotchas-irritants-and-warts-in-go-web-development

======
srameshc
There is nothing in here that should be considered a cautionary tale for
someone choosing to go with Golang. If they couldn't fix a race condition then
that is too bad. However I do agree that there are too many projects not just
in Go but in many other languages where the original authors have sort of
abandoned their project or there aren't too many contributors to support for
example hypergo which is a client library for Hyperdex.

------
kristianp
Does anyone else have the problem with nulls? It looks fairly simple, but
inserts aren't mentioned here.

From [https://code.google.com/p/go-
wiki/wiki/SQLInterface](https://code.google.com/p/go-wiki/wiki/SQLInterface)

    
    
        If a database column is nullable, one of the types supporting null values should
        be passed to Scan.
    
        For example, if the name column in the names table is nullable:
    
        var name NullString
        err := db.QueryRow(
            "SELECT name FROM names WHERE id = ?",     id).Scan(&name)
        ...
        if name.Valid {
                // use name.String
        } else {
                // value is NULL
        }

